# I'M BACK 2011 Journal! Nirvana Snow White, Northern Lights, Aurora Indica, Bubble!



## ZTEC (Jan 31, 2011)

I haven't been on here for a while with a grow journal so i'm gonna start one with these strains.  I just want to see what other people's experiences with these strains were like.  

I am using Advanced Nutrients Sensi Grow A&B at the moment with the 2 bubblelicious seedlings I have in hydro.  I have the other seedlings (1 Snow White, 1 Aurora Indica, 1 Northern Lights, and 2 Bubblelicious) in foxfarm outdoor soil.  I haven't given any nutrients to the seedlings in soil, but am using 3 ml of A&B on the bubble in hydro and 6 ml of A&B on the Aurora Indica clones I have from a previous grow.  I am also waiting for 5 Bubblielicious and 4 Snow White clones to root.  I will post pictures tomorrow.


----------



## niteshft (Feb 1, 2011)

I'll follow!!! Which Nirvana did the seeds come from Gypsi Nirvana or Nirvana Shop?


----------



## sawhse (Feb 1, 2011)

Hey ZTEC, I have a single bubble auto coming up..looking forward to see how it comes out. Greenmojo on your grow


----------



## ZTEC (Feb 1, 2011)

They came from Nirvana Shop.  Been very happy with the Bubblelicious!  Snow white was pretty good to, but bubblelicious is still my top fav.  I will have more time tomorrow to post pics of my operation.


----------



## slowmo77 (Feb 1, 2011)

i've grown the aurora indica in soil before and loved it.. but i guess since you've got clones from a past grow you already know how good it is. mine came from marijuana-seeds.nl


----------



## ZTEC (Feb 2, 2011)

Here are some pics of my operation as they currently are.  I plan on expanding but for now this is what i got:
1 - The Vegetative Area
2 - Close Up of Waterfarm buckets: Bushier Plants are Aurora Indica and the other two are Bubblielicious seedlings
3 - Close Up Hydro Bubblelicious
4 - Close Up of Seedlings in Soil: (Starting from back corner) - Aurora Indica, Northern Lights(on right), Snow White (tallest), Bubblielicious are the other two in the front.
5 - Close up of the clones I have under the dome at the moment: 5 Bubble and 4 Snow white

Looks like they are taking root due to the yellowing of the lower leaves.

More to come! 

View attachment MJ 001.jpg


View attachment MJ 002.jpg


View attachment MJ 003.jpg


View attachment MJ 004.jpg


View attachment MJ 005.jpg


----------



## ZTEC (Feb 18, 2011)

Hey everybody here as an update to my current grow.  I had bubblelicious clones left over so I started 3 of those.  I put 2 into a 5 gallon DWC bucket I had, and 1 in a waterfarm.  I finally received all my nutrients and ready to start pushing out some good looking females.  

I have for nutrients:

- Advanced Nutrients - 
Sensi Grow A&B
Sensi Bloom A&B
B-52
VooDoo Juice
Big Bud
Over Drive

I have been using Humboldt Nutrients and General Hydroponics before and I already can see the difference using AN.  Much better looking plants!  Has anyone ever used Humboldt's line on a grow?  Just wondering about how their rep is?

I placed my Aurora Indica waterfarm into flowering, going to place the 2 bubblelicious waterfarm into flowering after signs of sex, which should be soon. Also everything in soil but 2 bubblelicious will be placed into flowering after sex is determined.  I will post some pix soon!


----------



## BudMuncher (Mar 17, 2011)

I'm growing Bubblelicious too in soil


----------



## ZTEC (Mar 17, 2011)

Love the bubblelicious in soil, but in hydro it gets an amazing amount of resin on the buds!  Bubblelicious so far has been my favorite from Nirvana.  Great outdoors to!  MONSTER BUDS!


----------



## rotten_socks420 (Mar 17, 2011)

Man they look really stretched or is it just the strain?


----------



## ZTEC (Mar 22, 2011)

I've been having problems with them being so compact it's hard to trim because of all the nodes mixed together in the bud.  So I changed to a white spectrum bulb for now


----------



## BudMuncher (Mar 22, 2011)

by white spectrum I take it you mean full-spectrum?


----------



## ZTEC (Mar 22, 2011)

Yes sorry I meant full spectrum.


----------



## woodydude (Mar 23, 2011)

Hey Z dude,
Was looking at your pics again and I notice you have Bubbeliscious in both methods. 
I was wondering how you found the waterfam compared to soil?


----------



## ZTEC (Mar 23, 2011)

I thought the waterfarm sped up the process, also producing very tight bud structure with large amounts of resin.  I think it was a little fluffier using soil.  But bubblelicious is the easiest strain I have ever worked with and is awesome smoke!


----------



## woodydude (Mar 23, 2011)

Ty dude.
Heard good things about them, may try one one day.
I was thinking of getting some Bubbeliscious but I have around 20 strains in seed form and another 15 in my garden. I should sort out which of those I like before getting more!!
<<<< Seed junkie!!

Stay frosty fella
W


----------



## ZTEC (Mar 23, 2011)

Oh by the way for the journal update...The pix on the 02/02/2011 post of the potted seedlings I started from Nirvana.  

--The two larger plants are Aurora Indica and currently on their 5th week of flowering. Pix below of current status of plants and new ones added.  The two bubblelicious seedlings I had in the waterfarm were males so I plucked those.  The Northern Lights and Snow White were male, both in soil.  The final three that are in soil on that 02/02/2011 update pic are Aurora Indica in soil which you can see in the updated pix along with two more bubblelicious in soil.  One I kept for mother plant and the other i placed into flowering, currently second week.  I have started an enormous amount of seedlings from last year bubblelicious, and clones from previous mother plants and new mother plant.  I also received 2 bag seed northern light i have also started.  Here are the pix so far.  Location of updated pix are already located here


----------

